# Just moved to Houston!



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Originally from east coast of Florida...appreciate any pointers on good websites, tackle shops, or areas near Houston to fish. I primarily fly fish but appreciate any tips!


----------



## bbtexas (Oct 22, 2012)

Ifly Angler's Edge is a good higher end fly shop near the galleria.  Fishing Tackle Unlimited has two locations with a decent fly fishing section in both.


----------



## Otterdog (Feb 8, 2014)

Not close by, but in RockPort there is very nice small fly shop called Swan Point fly. Dave Hayward it the proprietor and can give you direections from Mexico to Florida.
Welcome to TX


----------



## Scandy_White (Aug 11, 2013)

I beleive IFLY Anglers Edge is closed.
Creative Feathers is a good specialty shop, then there is Orvis, FTU, and Bass Pro Shops.


----------



## bbtexas (Oct 22, 2012)

Bummer. It was a good shop.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

I will have to check out creative feathers...what's FTU?


----------



## Scandy_White (Aug 11, 2013)

Fishing Tackle Unlimited, they are more of a big tackle store with a fly section, one location on 1-10 west between 610 and beltway 8, campbell/wirt road area? and another at 45 south just before beltway 8.


----------



## grgordy (Jul 25, 2014)

The FTU on 45 has some very knowledgable fly guys in there, they have helped me out a lot. One of the guys use to be over a ifly before it shut down. West bay has some pretty good fishing right now.


----------



## grgordy (Jul 25, 2014)

There is also an app called fishing scout, basically instagram for fishing but the guys who made it are out of houston so a lot of information on location and conditions gets posted up, can be useful if you follow the right anglers on there.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

welcome to Houston. Let's go fishing.


----------

